# Burl Duck Calls



## BrentWin (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been making a ton of turkey calls lately and frankly, I was getting kind of sick of them. Here's a couple of duck calls that I threw in as a change of pace. The first is stabilized BLM. The second is black oak burl filled with black alumilite.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks good bud.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice looking calls ! That Oak really rocks !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 28, 2014)

"Filled with acrylic"? How do you do that?
Don't want you to give up any 'secrets', but are you turning to size and then casting under pressure to be sure PR stays where it supposed to go?



Scott (really diggin' on that one) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Couple of good ones my friend. Now get back to pot calls.

Ray

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome Brent! I just love that oak!



SDB777 said:


> "Filled with acrylic"? How do you do that?
> Don't want you to give up any 'secrets', but are you turning to size and then casting under pressure to be sure PR stays where it supposed to go?
> 
> 
> ...



It was just a 2x2x5 blank pressure cast with black alumilite to fill the holes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 28, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> Awesome Brent! I just love that oak!
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a 2x2x5 blank pressure cast with black alumilite to fill the holes.



I mispoke with the mention of acrylic. Thanks for the clarification.


Brent


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 28, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Couple of good ones my friend. Now get back to pot calls.
> 
> Ray



Ah man, do I have to. :(

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 28, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> Ah man, do I have to. :(




Maybe I should send Cody some pot size blanks in that Oak ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking good. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 28, 2014)

Amazing calls! Love that oak!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 29, 2014)

Do you have a website you offer these on?
I am guessing after awhile, you have a lot of calls being sold word-of-mouth.....


Scott (you could always consign at BassPro) B


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a Facebook page that I sell a few calls on. But mostly, I sell from word of mouth and various gun shows and craft fairs. I also get several orders after I donate calls to DU, NWTF etc.

Brent(these two are for sale if you are interested)Win


----------



## myingling (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

